# Digiflavor Pharaoh Mini RTA



## RocketMan (16/11/17)

Anybody got their hands on one of these as yet? First impressions?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/11/17)

Would love to know as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (17/11/17)

RocketMan said:


> Anybody got their hands on one of these as yet? First impressions?


Yes, I have got mine. Review coming soon. 

Sent from my SM-N950FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

